# Windows!



## Swtbrat (Dec 6, 2007)

Brat!


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Dec 6, 2007)

Swtbrat said:


> Brat!



Hahaha. I'd hate to see that error! Those are fun little scripts to make. I use to send those in e-mails to friends and they would flip! I use Linux because I can't handle real Windows errors.


----------



## nat (Dec 6, 2007)

I am a Mac Girl all the way


----------



## Mike (Dec 6, 2007)

Haha. Those are very funny.


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 8, 2007)

I've got some pics like that somewhere. Some of them can't be posted though.


----------



## Swtbrat (Dec 8, 2007)

I have the same ones and I didn't post them. :wink: 

But they still are funny.

Brat!


----------

